# How much should a carb cleaning cost on a Honda 90hp outboard



## 3ringer (Apr 24, 2012)

My Honda 90hp outboard has 4 carbs. It has a intermittent skip under 2000 rpm's . Also one of the carbs is leaking fuel while the engine is idling. I figure the float is stuck and flooding the carb. I need to have the carbs cleaned out. I would like to know what is a reasonable price before taking the boat to a mechanic.


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 25, 2012)

I was quoted 200 per carb including parts for my yammy 50 4 stroke. I ordered the rebuild kits and had a freind who is mechanically inclined show me how to do it. Not that hard but it is intimidating. Cost about 150 for parts.


----------



## Showman (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't know about how much a rebuild kit for Honda Carb's run for but I had my 150 Johnson carb's done a couple years ago and it cost me $300.  Kit's and labor for my motor ran about $80 a piece but the dealer/shop gave me a sweet deal (yeah, right) and knocked off about $100 in the final bill.  Oh yeah, the shop is now out of business.


----------



## aragorn1 (Apr 25, 2012)

$300-$500


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 25, 2012)

I got a quote today for $ 400.00 plus parts. He said the carb kits are about 15 bucks each. So the total price is 460. I guess this sounds about right. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mikey1297 (May 19, 2012)

we charge 1 hour labor per carb plus the price of kits...and were 85 an hour


----------



## jcountry (May 20, 2012)

Use ethanol-free gas in the future:

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA

A little more expense per gallon winds up being a lot cheaper than a rebuild.  Ethanol wrecks boat motors.  (And chainsaws, weedeaters, mowers, and such and so.....)


----------

